# HP Pavilion dv7-3080 17,3 i7-720 QUAD



## TurTelwar (12. November 2009)

Ich bin dabei mir diesen Lappi zu kaufen, könnt ihr mir sagen ob er gut ist ? ICh will damit zocken, Bildbearbeitung machen und sonst noch so kleine spielereien.

HP Pavilion dv7-3080 17,3 i7-720 QUAD Multimedia - Notebooks - HP - Mediaran

Falls man keine anderen Links Posten darf entschuldigt mich.

High End Notebook von HP mit neuester Intel Core i7 Quad Core Prozessor Mobiltechnologie, ein Performancemonster im Notebookbereich, TOP Vollausstattung, incl. Windows 7
17.3" WXGA++ LED Backlight HD TFT Display (1600x900)
Intel Core i7-720QM Quad Core Mobile Prozessor (1.60GHz) mit Turbo Boost Funktion
4096MB (2x 2048MB) RAM Hauptspeicher
1000GB (2x 500GB) Festplattenkapazität


----------



## Shi (13. November 2009)

Links darf man Posten, aber er hat keine besonders gute Grafiklösung


----------



## Mexxim (13. November 2009)

ausserdem sehe ich den vorteil von 8x1,6Ghz noch nicht ganz....
wenn man mal einen stärkeren singlethread braucht lahmt das ganze, 1,6GHz ist echt nicht zu empfehlen (auch wenns i7 ist).

dann lieber nen vernünftigen Quad mit >2Ghz..

mfg,
mexxim


----------



## 1821984 (14. November 2009)

Der I7 im notebook taktet im singlecore bereich genauso hoch, wie die I7 prozzis vom Desktop. Ich glaube wenn nur ein Kern belastet wird sogar bis 2,6 Ghz solang die TDP nicht abregelt.


----------



## axel25 (15. November 2009)

Ja, das stimmt. Und man kann bis auf Ausnahmen sagen, dass sich ein mobiler I7 lohnt. Vorallem im Strategie-Genre


----------

